# Need for speed Shift installations Probleme



## MarceLLo32 (12. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend,

So mein erstes problem is dies das wen ich nfs installieren möchte phsyX problem auf der Cd is ein treiber vorhanden der aber nicht viel bringt bei mir
wen ich den treiber von Nvidia runterladen den 9.09 kommt die fehlermeldung das ich das später versuchen soll dannach kommt die fehler meldung das windows installer nicht richtig installiert wurde etc. mehrere fehlermeldungen halt von 1703,1709 usw...
kann mir jemand helfen 

( auf der Cd is 9.04 enthalten Treiber von PhsyX)
______________________________

Intel Pentium D 2x3,4 Ghz
OCZ 4 Gb DDr2 667mhz
Geforce 8800GTS 512MB
GigaByte GA-EP31-DS3L
windows Vista premium Sp2


----------



## midnight (12. Oktober 2009)

Na ein Thread hätte doch gereicht, oder? Wir wärs mit etwas Rechtschreibung? Ich hab keine wirklich Ahnung, was du da nun willst. Irgendwas mit PhysX, ja und dann?

so far


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2009)

Der Meinung bin ich auch, drum wurde der andere kurzerhand entsorgt.


----------



## MarceLLo32 (13. Oktober 2009)

so nochmal...
mein problem ist...
das wen ich nfs installieren möchte das dort eine fehlermeldung kommt Error: The PhysX runtime redistributable package was not installed successful setup cannot continue 
und wen ich mein nvidia treiber , physX treiber neu installieren will geht das einfach nicht dann kommt die fehlermeldung 1703 

besser?
_____________

Intel Pentium D 2x3,4 Ghz
OCZ 4 Gb DDr2 667mhz
Geforce 8800GTS 512MB
GigaByte GA-EP31-DS3L
windows Vista premium Sp2


----------

